

Startups, when should I start applying for jobs? - yolesaber

I am going into my senior year of college in upstate New York and looking to land a job with a startup in the City. Should I start contacting them early on e.g. October or is it better to wait until I'm closer to graduation?
======
donall
What do you have to lose by applying too early?

Worst case scenario, they ignore your application and you re-apply close to
graduation.

Best case scenario, they offer you some freelancing or part-time work and you
graduate with some real experience and, potentially, a guaranteed full-time
job.

------
smit
I'd recommend making a list or just have a few startups you like. Find their
founders and cold email them personally. Perhaps try to meet them and then
build a relationship and then get to the ask i.e job.

~~~
donall
The parent has good advice.

Another good way to meet startups is to attend tech events. Go onto meetup.com
and search for tech meetups in whatever area you're interested in. Consider
favouring topics like Clojure programming seminars over things like
"networking and margaritas for SEO rockstars" or whatever. The crowd will be
smaller and more personal (and, in my contrived example, probably more
technical!) and you will have a better chance of getting recognised as a
regular participant in a small community. You get bonus points if you also
volunteer to present an interesting project or something.

